# NAS pier...do over please.



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

*NAS pier...good times*

Got a chance to take the kid out to the pier on nas last night. Just tryn to burn off some energy before her bed time. Showed up right at 730. Right as we stepped out of truck fish were tearing up the surface. Got a pole in as quick as could. Saw what looked like to Spanish macs getting pulled out. But no luck for us looked like it was over before I had the second pole in. Stayed out WAYYYYY to late it was quarter till 10 before we realized it. Croakers and cats for the rest of the time but she was cool with that.

Took her home and went back from1130 till 0200 I was all over that pier few more croaker, few more cats. Got to see a huge group of rays run up and down the pier no go with them either. 

Using shrimp, cut squid, pins. One pole bottom w/ gulf rig. The other under float. Think I'll hit sikes or 3 mile next time.


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

*NAS pier dunover*

Went back to Charlie pier. Poles in at 7:00 on the dot. LOTS of jellyfish about. tons of bait fish wish I had brought the cast net. Kiddo called wanton me to come take her fish in so as I pulled out at about 750 wham hit hard drag was way down slight adjust and good fight was on. Quick work and I had a 20" black drum over the pier. Much to the delight of every one around watchn. Could have caught more as there was tons of the guys every where, but had to get my little fishn buddy. Good day anD faith in the pier restored. 

7ft med action pole, 20lb line cut squid/ shrimp( had both on the drop rig) probably the shrimp though.:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice !! Did eat the drum?


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

:thumbup:Just finished. First drum and I am hooked. Now I see why folks speak so highly of the drum. Now im after a red!


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

good post


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Will it be open this weekend?


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

Not sure as far as open to the general public. I will try to find out. And post when i get that info. But always open to active duty. Caught another drum today. Along with everything else. Rainbo fish(or so I'm told it was) few pins. Few of them shark riders(remora?) saw a puffer caught, a small shark I believe it was a black tip? least the fin I saw was black tipped I look it up and get back to y'all. A Sheeps head, some god awfull skinny speckled thing with a whole ton of teeth(put the cell pick up when I get home) plenty of rays, and a few flounder. All in all good fun, coulda been way better but coulda struck out to.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome, hope I get to fish out there someday.


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

Ardiemus said:


> Will it be open this weekend?


Just checked with a friend of mine and yes the pier will be open for fishing on the pier again this weekend. so feel free to come on down. Apparently I was the man in the know today asked like fifty times what bait. As the salt water rookie all I can say is the usual! Shrimp( I had the frozen but duh live are usually better) hive also had good luck on cut squid, and live pins as well. Either way come on down support the base we would love to have ya.:thumbup:


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

Robin fish was the unknown fish from earlier today. Again saltwater rookie. Surely as worthless as a salt cat, but fun as hell for my 4 yr old. Who would shout look daddy another dragonfish.


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

*Pier open*

Checked before leaving work today, NAS pier is open this weekend. Okay spot not always hot but have caught drum the last two weekends. Specks were bighting there early this morning as well. We will see what I can pull in this weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

is the pier open during the week?


----------

